# Holsters For a Beretta 92FS Compact INOX



## Onebadgman (May 10, 2013)

I received a 92FS Compact INOX as a gift and finding it very difficult to find a holster for it. Internet searches will turn up holsters for a "Compact" but they cant verify the holster will fit the new compact with a rail. Attended a large gun show last weekend (Didn't take the gun with me, Big mistake) and not a single holster dealer could confirm a holster that would fit the gun. Anyone have information on options for a holster for this gun? All information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

Try these guys ... they have everything for every kind of gun:

Close Up Sky High Black


----------



## gcrawdad (Dec 2, 2014)

Did you ever find one? I just purchased that Beretta and having the same problem.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any Vertec holster will fit - You'll just have an extra 1/2 inch or so at the end of the holster


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

BERETTA 92FS VERTEC - available from DeSantis Holster


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used a fullsize 92FS holster for a 92 compact for quite some time... That extra empty space at the very end is no big deal.


----------



## flintlock23 (Dec 21, 2014)

I recently bought a Wilson Combat Lo Profile II for Beretta 92 compact that fits my new INOX compact perfectly. My INOX has the rails. The holster is black leather, OWB, no retention. I'm very happy with the holster.


----------



## Bighank (Jan 6, 2015)

Looking for one myself. OWB with retention strap. Like the Galco FLETCH but none in the 92A1 Compact L.


----------



## Skyviking (Sep 22, 2015)

I, too, am looking for a good holster for my new to me Beretta M92F Compact (No Rail, hooked trigger guard). Purchased it for $450 from my favorite LGS (no box, but about 98%). Have bought some Wilson Combat accessories (mag guide, ext. magazine release, lo-profile decocker/safety) for it to put on before i send it in for their carry package and checkering... Seems that all of their Beretta holsters are made for the railed versions now.


----------



## Skyviking (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone looking for a new, quality, holster for the Beretta 92 Compact would do well to check out George Bowers Leather (GBLeather). I am sending him a Ring M92F Compact (NO RAIL, has hooked trigger guard, too) dummy gun and having him make up an Askins Avenger-style OWB holster for me after he gets it. He does not have a mold for anything but the standard M92 right now.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/GBLeatherCo?section_id=11821181&ref=shopsection_leftnav_2


----------



## gnappi (Oct 4, 2015)

If you want a quality IWB made from leather lookup Cardini. Their IWB is beautifully made of heavy leather and is ~$25. Can't beat them. Mine fits my Vertec with a Brigadier slide on it... that's a tough fit!


----------

